# USBA shoot



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Innovative Archery in Kokomo, IN will host the first indoor USBA shoot of the year on Jan. 9th & 10th. These dates are not on USBA website yet as they were just finalized yesterday. See USBA website for details. Innovative Archery website for details on the shop.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

bump:wink:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Therre are no details on the USBA web site. Only last years schedule.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

pe3d said:


> Therre are no details on the USBA web site. Only last years schedule.


Not sure what the delay is on the schedule. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump for the new week


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

New schedule is up on USBA website.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Do we have to be members to shoot?


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

Come on Joe! You know the answer to that!!!!!!


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I think the address for Girt's is incorrect. I like the new rules. I might make a few of these.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Found this kind of funny, well maybe funny to some people.

*rule change #6 - Fights will be 10, 8, and 6. *

What does this mean S.B. is coming back?
Ok I am kidding, really I'm just kidding


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*hours*

What is the range hours at the shop??


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

spotshooter300 said:


> What is the range hours at the shop??


Mon. Wed. & Fri. 10am-7pm
Sat. 9am-5pm
Sun. 12 noon-5pm
Tues. & Thurs. Closed

Or check website *www.innovative-archery.com*

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

back up ^^


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

:shade: ^^


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

back up


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be there at 1pm today. I heard that it is behind Big Daddys.


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

J Name said:


> I will be there at 1pm today. I heard that it is behind Big Daddys.


Yes, directly behind their parking lot. :angel:


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I went and shot today and had a great time. Innovative Archery has a nicely lit up place and plenty of room for indoor 3-D.


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Great time!!*

This was my first USBA, Oh my gosh what a great deal!
All I did was shoot with other great people and never had to debate about a score or check my card against the other person scoring. This is the way it should be. Let the Judge score em and handle the cards.
My thanks to Innovative Archery and Rob Robinson and his crew. What a great time. PS Somebodys wife sure can cook!!!


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

Bakeman57 said:


> This was my first USBA, Oh my gosh what a great deal!
> All I did was shoot with other great people and never had to debate about a score or check my card against the other person scoring. This is the way it should be. Let the Judge score em and handle the cards.
> My thanks to Innovative Archery and Rob Robinson and his crew. What a great time. PS Somebodys wife sure can cook!!!


Thanks Bakeman, had a great time with everyone today. Hope tomorrow is as good. My wife says thanks. :wink:


----------



## athens10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*USBA Shoot*

Bump for great guy with a great shop!


----------



## athens10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*USBA Shoot*

Forgot to add even with the shoot going on Steve still worked on my bow and took the time to make me and a friend feel welcome! Thanks Steve!


----------



## Three D Huntr (Mar 15, 2004)

athens10 said:


> Bump for great guy with a great shop!





athens10 said:


> Forgot to add even with the shoot going on Steve still worked on my bow and took the time to make me and a friend feel welcome! Thanks Steve!


Thanks for the kind words, glad to have you at our shop. Hope you had fun, cause thats what counts. :teeth:


----------

